# Why are my nails always dirty?



## Linda Maxwell King (Oct 29, 2015)

Maybe this is more of a vent than a question...

Somehow, my nails are ALWAYS dirty. I get embarrassed randomly, like when I'm handing cash to a cashier or when I'm handing something to my husband, and I see that the area under my nails is dirty.

I clean them all the time, though. I use a nail brush in the bathroom, I keep a nail file with a pointy end in my purse, I'll use a paperclip or something if I notice that they are dirty...

Yet, they still get dirty without me even realizing it! It isn't like I have a dirty job or anything. Maybe it's just more noticeable since I don't usually paint my nails? I do a lot of typing because of my job, and painted nails always seem to chip on the ends a lot, so I just keep them clean and clear. Yet, I'm obviously not doing a good job of keeping them clean! 

This is embarrassing, but does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 29, 2015)

Could it be from scratching your face or whatever and getting foundation under them?  There have definitely been times I noticed that.  Christine from pinksofoxy has one of my all time favorite tutorials on nail cleaning / care I have ever seen.  Google "pinksofoxy nail care" and two come up, from 2012 and 2014.  I *think* its the 2014 one but I can't check at work.


----------



## Katherine Chen (Nov 19, 2015)

I think this may because you didnt wash your body thoroughly? so there's so dirt or mud on your skin. and when you do some unconscious scratch..you would collect some of the dirty things in your nails.


----------



## tinachaney (Dec 4, 2015)

I feel your pain. My nails are constantly getting dirty too. I do not wear make up so it's just general dirt. I make sure to run my fingernails under each other when I wash my hands. I type all day too and it seems like if I keep my keyboard clean then it's not so bad. My nails are not real long either because I can't stand getting them caught in between the keys.


----------



## Brooke Shores (Apr 24, 2016)

That's weird.  I've never heard of that.

I was going to suggest acrylics but that'd probably add to the problem...maybe you need vitamins.idk.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Oct 24, 2016)

Here are some useful tips for keeping your nails clean:
• The best way to clean your nails is by doing manicure. 
• Drink lot of water.
• Take fresh vegetables.
• While using keyboard never use your nails.

• Never use nail polish remover twice in a month.
• Trim your nails regularly.


----------



## angela17 (Oct 24, 2016)

I think that the vitamins and eating habits are crucial for this problem, eat more fruit and veggies, and your nails will be stronger and thicker.


----------



## Madhuri Verma (Nov 28, 2016)

Don't worry, it's common. It comes from everywhere. While exercising, scratching your own skin, grabbing objects, sometimes you'll get them dirty and won't even notice. We all have millions of bacteria, dust, rests of food in our bodies and places we get our hands too. To a good hygiene you should have your nails cut at least once a week to prevent them being dirty. Showering and washing your hands often also help keep them clean!


----------



## Athena Layali (Jun 30, 2017)

I used to have the same problem and I have noticed that sweaty hands contribute a lot to this situation. Maybe you should try to reduce daily stress or use hand sanitizer more often. You can also file your nails so that they are not so curved, which prevents the dirt from sticking under them.


----------



## Hamza082 (Jul 26, 2017)

You can clean everyday bases and be sure clean with Lemon Juice, Baking Soda, Toothpaste, White Vinegar, or Soap and Water


----------



## skintwinkle (Mar 8, 2018)

You shouldn't be embarrassed. It's all good  No matter if you work or you don't, or how many times you clean them; fingernails are always going to be dirty at some point.


----------



## beautynail (Jul 29, 2018)

I think you need wash your hands frequently！Cut you nails regularly !


----------

